# Are unions dying?



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I really dont care about the union at all , i never pretended it affects my business? :no:
> 
> Just bored and dont like sign wavers of any kind, picketers ect.... or people who think they need to come tell you how it is, so i voiced my opinion. Union or whatever, i dont like pusses who want to control what other people do, who they hire ect.... If you dont like something fine, fight it.
> 
> ...


Never understood a public union. It makes no sense. Why do they need protection from the very thing that is supposed to protect them?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Never understood a public union. It makes no sense. Why do they need protection from the very thing that is supposed to protect them?


I dont know. Ive got a buddy who is a patrol cop in a big city, he says they get screwed if they dont have a union. 

His idea of getting screwed and mine are different I think. He is seeing a beer goggles 3 and im seeing a straight 8. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I disagree with public employee unions and my wife and I both vote against it. She even voices her opposition at the closed union meetings when the union thugs think they need to tell all the teachers who to vote for. Yes they have these meetings on school grounds. It's ****ing disgusting. She asked why nothing gets better everytime the voters vote the schools more money. She still has to buy supplies there's only one printer so she has to supply her own. The list goes on. 

Here's how it works: 

The unions pay for a politicians campaign in return for ballot measures that give millions to the schools. Well by law that money has to go to the schools and it does. However the money that used to go to the schools goes into the general fund now. See how that works? Is a slight of hand. It's given and taking at the same time. All perfectly legal.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Some reason I am not at all surprised by that. :laughing:


Oh, they'd be right up your alley Rob. UAW took care of them very well.

And that's the good part.:thumbsup:


----------



## Karpenter (Jul 13, 2016)

“Never argue with a fool, onlookers may not be able to tell the difference.”


― Mark Twain


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I dont know. Ive got a buddy who is a patrol cop in a big city, he says they get screwed if they dont have a union.
> 
> His idea of getting screwed and mine are different I think. He is seeing a beer goggles 3 and im seeing a straight 8. :laughing:


The one thing my wife does like the union for is if a parent ever decides to sue her personally (and there are a lot out there that are looking for free money) she gets defended vigorously with union paid legal defense. But hell after 27 years that's never been an issue. And I think we could get insurance for less than her dues for just that.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Karpenter said:


> “Never argue with a fool, onlookers may not be able to tell the difference.”
> 
> 
> ― Mark Twain


You keep saying this is the last post but you have zero will power to hold yourself to your own statements. Just too tempting isn't it? Unbelievable and laughable.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> You keep saying this is the last post but you have zero will power to hold yourself to your own statements. Just too tempting isn't it? Unbelievable and laughable.


^^^He said in his best Darth Vader voice....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It should be in his best Arnold Swartznegger voice. :laughing:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Never said they don't affect my business. I would suggest taking a couple of courses in comprehension. Go back and read the thread and get back to me after it all sinks in. I said that they do not dictate wages nor would they plummet. Unions absolutely affect my business and previous businesses I have owned. (but negatively)
> 
> I also didn't drive out of my way. They were setup on Audrey Ave. It's the street that I take to get to the HD parking lot when I am coming from the north east side of town. Look it up on a map.
> 
> ...


Naw, pretty much just who I am - you know - like you are pretty much who you are.

Glad you liked it.

You sure take a long time to say it though..


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> It should be in his best Arnold Swartznegger voice. :laughing:


The Kindergarden Kop voice?:jester:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Naw, pretty much just who I am - you know - like you are pretty much who you are.
> 
> Glad you liked it.
> 
> You sure take a long time to say it though..


How so? In the length of time to respond or the length of the post? Either were pretty short and to the point.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> The Kindergarden Kop voice?:jester:


I'll be back!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> How so? In the length of time to respond or the length of the post? Either were pretty short and to the point.


uh-huh


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I'll be back!


Oh! You want the "talk to the hand" guy!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Karpenter said:


> “Never argue with a fool, onlookers may not be able to tell the difference.”
> 
> 
> ― Mark Twain


Well stick around, hoss. This was a bad thread for us all to get aqquantited. It exposed you as a sign waver and me as a dick. :laughing: It usually takes people at least 2 threads to realize I'm a dick :whistling

It really ain't too bad around here :whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Well stick around, hoss. This was a bad thread for us all to get aqquantited. It exposed you as a sign waver and me as a dick. :laughing: It usually takes people at least 2 threads to realize I'm a dick :whistling
> 
> It really ain't too bad around here :whistling


Don't forget I am a tough guy.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> The Kindergarden Kop voice?:jester:


LOL... Arnold has the same voice no matter what movie... :jester: :laughing:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> The Kindergarden Kop voice?:jester:





KAP said:


> LOL... Arnold has the same voice no matter what movie... :jester: :laughing:


That's why I had to go with the hand signals.


----------

